#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  IMPORTANT BOOK (REQUEST)...FOR Determination of Oil and Gas Reserves

## paolomaldini

Monograph 1: Determination of Oil and Gas Reserves (Second Edition) (year 2004)

The Canadian Oil and Gas Evaluation Handbook (COGEH)
 Volume 1 -The Second Edition (Published December 2007)
Reserves Definitions and Evaluation Practices and Procedures

 Volume 2 (Published November 2005)


Detailed Guidelines for Estimation and Classification of Oil and Gas Resources and Reserves

THANKSSee More: IMPORTANT BOOK (REQUEST)...FOR Determination of Oil and Gas Reserves

----------


## reservoir_engineer

friends who have this book, please share
regards,

----------


## anihita

Determination of Oil and Gas Reserves : 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

